# I released a single!



## Lex (May 18, 2012)

Heya,

In my spare time I like to make all sorts of noise, this time as a result I released a single. It's very loud and weird, it has orchestra, dubstep and some funk to it.

You can check out the preview and get the track if you like it at

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/alternativedisorder

hugz

alex


----------



## lee (May 18, 2012)

Bought!

Awsome... =o 

/Johnny


----------



## Lex (May 18, 2012)

Thank you Johnny! o-[][]-o 

alex


----------



## José Herring (May 18, 2012)

Pretty fat ass dubbass! Did you run that through your rack or was that all ITB?


----------



## Lex (May 19, 2012)

josejherring @ Sat May 19 said:


> Pretty fat ass dubbass! Did you run that through your rack or was that all ITB?



All ITB...a lot of time spent to make it sound "round" and fat without becoming mellow...plus the bass is much higher then in typical dubstep, which also helps. 

alex


----------



## lee (May 19, 2012)

ITB?


----------



## Lex (May 19, 2012)

Inside The Box...meaning no hardware was used... 

alex


----------



## Lex (May 20, 2012)

The complete track is now on Spotify.

http://t.co/OE3G3wSX


alex


----------

